# Crossover from General Martial Arts thread



## Josh Oakley (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100659

So on this thread there is a kid asking about a weapon that was used In a video game. It bears a striking resemblance to the one found in this picture (fifth from the left):






Problem is, none of have an idea what the name is, and only a vague idea of how it might be used. Can anyone help with this one?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## clfsean (Jan 25, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100659
> 
> So on this thread there is a kid asking about a weapon that was used In a video game. It bears a striking resemblance to the one found in this picture (fifth from the left):
> 
> ...



Looks like a variant of a da dao, but of course there's no label next to that one.  The reason I say variant is it has a straight blade, like a sword. Not a  large single edged blade like three next it. A dao dao, the blade is  much longer in length that the pu dao & kwan dao next to it.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 25, 2012)

It has hanzi.  
1.says a hu qiang means tiger spear
2.mao means pike
3.ji a spear
4.ji spear
5.nagamaki modified yari?
6.yan yue dao a type of dao halberd
7.dao a halberd
8.yan yue dao
9.tang 
10. tang
Tang can have more than 3 I would say in English
a Trident or pitchfork to give some idea.

I'm not well veresed in Chinese weapons.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 25, 2012)

oaktree said:


> It has hanzi.
> 1.says a hu qiang means tiger spear
> 2.mao means pike
> 3.ji a spear
> ...



Except for the one he's talking about... which that's the one I'm referring to.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Problem is, none of have an idea what the name is, and only a vague idea of how it might be used. Can anyone help with this one?



The Chinese were rather imaginative when it came to ways of figuring out how to kill each other there are all sorts of strange looking real long, long, medium, short and flying weapons from ancient and not so ancient China. Think of it as an arms race from Chinese antiquity

As to how some where used...look here


----------

